
Silicon Valley engineers are questioning the value of startup jobs - laurex
https://qz.com/work/1774953/silicon-valley-engineers-are-questioning-the-value-of-startup-jobs/
======
zootam
This submission might as well be a 'bump' for the discussion thread referenced
in it:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21868022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21868022)

------
drewrv
The big companies have always been able to pay more than startups, but it
feels like salaries have shot way up at the big cos since the wage fixing
scandal was exposed. It makes me wonder if the wage fixing had a larger effect
than anyone realized, or if there was more going on than what was exposed.

Regardless, part of what makes working at a startup less appealing these days
is that companies are staying private longer. Startups could rectify this via
regular tender offers.

~~~
mathattack
Historically big companies paid better in cash. Smaller companies gave equity
and more flexibility. It’s a rare period when startups can pay more and give
better flexibility. It happens every few years but is an outlier. (I’m
purposefully being vague about what flexibility means)

------
olliej
I mean part of the problem is that the startup industry has been increasingly
screwing over the employees being paid in “equity”. The constant revaluation
of class “B” stock, etc.

------
dang
Such comments have been a thing on HN for many years now.

